# Does anybody LIKE their Series 3?



## jauburn (May 18, 2006)

I ordered one, haven't gotten it yet, but am afraid of the thing when it arrives. It seems everyone here hates it.

Does anyone NOT hate it?


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm thrilled with mine.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

sharding said:


> I'm thrilled with mine.


Yeah, but do you NOT hate it?

Don't play word games.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Who said they hated it?

Sure MRV and TiVo-2-Go remain a big issue, but other than that I'm not sure I heard anyone say they hated it.

I really digg'ed watching the NFL in High-Def!

Its amazing the quality difference! Comcast has a bunch of HD channels now. Music concerts are GREAT in HD!


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> Yeah, but do you NOT hate it?
> 
> Don't play word games.


I don't hate it 

I love it.

I the-opposite-of-hate it.

You can pry the S3 remote from my cold, dead hands. (Ok, not really -- I use a Harmony remote).


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Absolutely love mine. (came from HR10).

Also started playing with the Photos app last night. Great. I have directory on my PC (with a ton of subdirectories by topic) with every photo I've ever taken. With one click the Series3 is now enabled to see everything. My wife and kids loved it. A family history now available on the HD plasma. Which will be even better when they update the photo app for HD.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Love it -- :up: :up: and a half (only because of no TTG, MRV, eSATA and a few remote bugs)


----------



## Eskimo Pie (May 17, 2002)

Dare we ask what you're using for that third half thumb???


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

hate is it a STRONG word..

I have to say I'm not enjoying mine... if it locks up again its going back and a 8300HD will replace it.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

johnner1999 said:


> if it locks up again its going back and a 8300HD will replace it.


Gotta say, I haven't had any lock-ups yet. (running for 4 days since last Thu)

I did have one grey-screen on a channel tune. I needed to ch-up/ch-down to get it back.


----------



## sharding (Feb 11, 2001)

I've had no lockups either (running since Friday with almost constant use over the weekend). If it's locking up repeatedly, it sounds like there may be a hardware problem.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The threshold for liking a Lexus is higher than the threshold for liking a Chevy.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't hate it, and i never did.

I did(do) hate the way the launch and communications contiunue to be handled.

Z


----------



## timmetro69 (Jun 11, 2002)

Love mine very much!


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the series 3 but my joy is somewhat overshadowed by the whole ordering and shipping debacle and now I worry when the other Series 3 will arrive which they would not let me cancel. I think once the other one goes back, and if I get a full refund for it with no restocking charges, then I eventually will be able to fully relax and enjoy my TiVo and the bad taste in my mouth from ordering from TiVo.com will fade and become a distant memory. 

I would say however if the transfer from TiVo box from room to room was functional, and TiVo to go worked, I probably would keep the one I bought at the store and the one TiVo will eventually ship me. Or is it has shipped me? I guess nobody really can answer that!

The box is cool, the tuners are fantastic, and gosh it is really easy to use.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I didn't see a lot of hating Series3 threads.

A lot of people went ballastic because the unit was not delivered by Friday or Saturday when it was ordered on Tuesday.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't hate my S3. I love my S3. I only hate the money I spent on it. 

I only had the remote stop responding on a couple of occasions early, while the cablecard installer was here - but (knock on wood), it hasn't seemed to have had that problem since.

The cablecard install went flawlessly, the installer was nice. I asked him about cablecards and HDTV channels.

It's still hard to get used to being able to RECORD high definition programming - still blows my mind when I go back and watch it!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Gotta say, I haven't had any lock-ups yet. (running for 4 days since last Thu)


I've had mine 5 weeks now and don't recall any lock-ups. I don't hate the S3, though I'm not particularly fond of Comcast.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 14, 2003)

I got my first Tivo in 2003, and LOVED LOVED LOVED it. After a while I got HD cable and was really disappointed I couldn't record HD on it. And when TivoToGo was launched without Mac support I got fed up and switched to a Moto DVR from Comcast about 2 years ago. I was very sad about this -- the Moto UI totally sucks. I've just been waiting for an HD Tivo to switch to...was willing to jump back as soon as it was available, and pretty much no matter what the cost.

So... Have been having a TERRIBLE experience with my order from Tivo. That's documented on other threads so won't go into it here. : )

Now that I've got the one I bought from Best Buy up and running (w/ OTA and digital cable but not Cablecards yet):

1) SO HAPPY to have the Tivo interface back!!
2) THRILLED to be using the Tivo remote again -- and love the backlighting!

There are things I'd like to see fixed that other folks have mentioned already -- speed of menus is kind of sluggish; I'd like to see multi-room viewing and Tivo to Go, etc.

But overall, I'm pretty happy even though I hate Tivo right now due to this horrible ordering BS.


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

TiVotion said:


> I don't hate my S3. I love my S3. I only hate the money I spent on it.


I also love my S3. And I love the money I spent on it so much that I wish it was still here with me.


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

johnner1999 said:


> hate is it a STRONG word..
> 
> I have to say I'm not enjoying mine... if it locks up again its going back and a 8300HD will replace it.


Intermittent lockups? Symptoms possibly similar to a bad hard drive?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

johnner1999 said:


> if it locks up again its going back and a 8300HD will replace it.


If it's locking up it's a hardware problem. Either you have a bad CableCARD or you have a bad TiVo. The best way to tell would be to remove the CableCARDs (mark which one goes in the top slot and which goes in the bottom) and use the unit for analog and OTA only for a couple of days. If it doesn't lock up then it's one of the CableCARDs, if it does then it's the TiVo. Unfortunately if it's one of the CableCARDs then there is no easy way to tell which one is causing the problem. Since there is security in place to prevent you from installing the cards in another device, or even the oposite slot in the TiVo. The only thing you can do is call the cable company and see if you can get both cards replaced.

Dan


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

Count me in the more than "like it" camp. Recording 2 shows at once (less scheduling conflicts), incredible picture quality on our HDTV, and the TiVo UI makes the pain of the steep price bearable. 

The alternatives (WinXP MCE, BeyondTV, MythTV, Sony DHG-HDD250/500, LG LST-3410A, etc) I looked at for OTA HD recording either cost near as much or were not as reliable or easy to use. However, my wife wasn't thrilled with me purchasing another TiVo with lifetime for $925 (got the CC deal  ) after spending almost that 2 1/2 years ago on a Pioneer TiVo with lifetime, but she'll warm up to the S3 after we have it for a few more days (she'll have more season passes on it than me). 

I also hope that TTG & MRV (at least for SD analog-source content) and TiVocast will be available very soon on the S3, but even without, I'm happy with the purchase .


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

I love it. I am so happy being back on a TiVo platform. I'm just using it for OTA atm. I'm waiting for the CC's to setup cable. SO, for the time being I'm still using the 3412 with Comcast. Switching back and forth. I may just set it up with basic cable tonight though. No real reason not to, I guess.

So far, I am really pleased with the performance. The only really slow part for me was Search by Title. I'll just do that online from now on. SO much easier.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate.


----------



## zackangelo (Sep 14, 2006)

I won't say that I hate it, but my inital enthusiasm has definitely been tempered by the sluggish responsiveness and audio problems in the user interface.


----------



## pmrowley (Apr 4, 2002)

We love it so far. I'm missing TTG, but other than that, the change between Cox's HD DVR and the Tivo3 makes it worth every penny. Plus, the ability to see WHAT is being recorded, without having to turn on the TV is priceless. No lock-ups, sound is fine, either through HDMI or 5.1.

PQ is so much better than the Cox DVR. I can't wait until Thursday, when the CCs come in, and I can ditch that piece of junk forever. I even managed to sell my wife on a 750GB drive upgrade...

She told me last night, that the day this Tivo goes back, that's the day she leaves me.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Going from a Series1 to a Series3: :up: :up: :up:  

A few minor problems, but that's to be expected from a new product.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

pmrowley said:


> We love it so far.
> ...
> I even managed to sell my wife on a 750GB drive upgrade...


You sold your wife for an upgrade? No wonder she's leaving you! 

Chris.


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

sharding said:


> You can pry the S3 remote from my cold, dead hands. (Ok, not really -- I use a Harmony remote).


I'll buy your S3 remote.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm loving my S3. 

My wife did mention a random reboot earlier this afternoon while she was watching Oprah. I haven't re-programming my Harmony remote, so I don't know if she hit some funky key combination.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Biggest problem with the S3 is the cable company. The cable company (and a dual tuner DTiVo) was the reason I got Satellite.

A few rough edges, but it seems quite spiffy so far, a few down grades, and a few upgrades from an HR10-250. I'll have to decide which is better.

(I certainly don't hate it.)

Edit: That didn't make sense, it was the cable company which drove me to Satellite (not cable as i originally wrote.)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I think my review gives a good idea of my feelings about the S3.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

I am only up at 3:43 in the am because I don't like it - NOT. Seriously, it is fantastic. Of course, now that I've set up all my HD season passes, I realize how desperately we need the ESATA Drive.


----------



## corwin_ranger (Apr 14, 2004)

sharding said:


> You can pry the S3 remote from my cold, dead hands. (Ok, not really -- I use a Harmony remote).


Which leads me to a question that I have. I use a Harmony as well, did you need to reprogram the Harmony for the S3, and if so, does Logitech already have the codes?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I like mine, the only disappointment is the lack of muti-room viewing. The install was easier than the S2 install since no phone line is needed if you have a home network. cablecard install was a snap, far easier than expected


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

corwin_ranger said:


> Which leads me to a question that I have. I use a Harmony as well, did you need to reprogram the Harmony for the S3, and if so, does Logitech already have the codes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I have an 880, you need to reprogram the 880 for the S3, but Harmony has the codes and it was a breeze


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

You have to look at your options before you say you hate it. I think most people fall in a situation like mine, they have Cable and have a choice of either using their PVR (cheaper) or having a Tivo.

So I can pay $9.95/month and have a moto 6408 which is a pile of junk and featureless. Or I can pay $800 + $14/month and have a Tivo S3

There is no question the cable route is the economic one .. there is equally no question that the S3 even without MRV / TTG is FAR superior to what is avail from Comcast.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

Let's bump this up. How does everyone like their S3 now? Any issues since the "honeymoon"??


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I love mine and no issues, but I am using no cable cards. I really think that issue is not Tivo but bad cards or bad cable company. Yesterday I had to activate my S3 and transfer lifetime from my S1 and somehow, despite all the stuff I read here about CSR's they actually did it correctly, and it says so on the Tivo's screens and on the website just the next day too. I think everyone should use antenna over the air FIRST for a few days with no cable cards to see if the box works fine, then put them in, then you can NOT blame Tivo if you have a problem and start blaming the cable company.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

stuartmoore said:


> Let's bump this up. How does everyone like their S3 now? Any issues since the "honeymoon"??


Still lovin' mine too. No issues here, either, though one time I did find it in 480p mode instead of Native, but I think that may be more to do with a 1yr old than the TiVo itself... 

Chris.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

On my 2nd unit with the missing channels issue and I still like it esp since the 2nd unit isn't missing any channels that I care about (so far, knock on wood) going on 3 weeks now. I had a high def TV for close to 3yrs and I am finally seeing HighDef content


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Just got mine today. Same old interface that I've grown to love with my Series 1 and 2. Setup was simple and the S3 is a bit zippier than my Series 2 has been lately.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Robo1234 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love it but if it only would let us use no cable card and get all our open in the clear qam and 8vsb over the cable band I really do not understand why we have to be handicapped Sony and Samnung and others do not have these problems..I do belive there are parts of the Sony HD DVR in here Tivo take alook it is not that hard ......I many users that would buy today if this was fixed (some 500+).....On the other hand great job super box looking foward to the updates.....


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Someone mentioned not using cable cards. I thought you had to? Does just mean they are getting free HD OTA?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I really like my S3. I would love to upgrade it, and that will probably happen right after the 1st of the year.


----------



## PatMcNJ (May 22, 2006)

I love mine. I have had a few problems with sound. BUT, I love recording in high def, 2 shows at once, watching live TV with access to the Tivo guides........ 

The $$ was nuts, but I REALLY like my new Tivo Series 3, LOVE it actually.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

I love mine too. I just wish the UI wasn't so ridiculously slow.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

PatMcNJ said:


> I love mine. I have had a few problems with sound. BUT, I love recording in high def, 2 shows at once, watching live TV with access to the Tivo guides........
> 
> The $$ was nuts, but I REALLY like my new Tivo Series 3, LOVE it actually.


I know people have mentioned the sound issues. I'm assuming since most people have said they love the TiVo that it's not a big deal but my wife has very little tolerance for "technical failure" - especially during her favorite shows.  Will this issue cause me problems or is it really minor?


----------



## Necro (Sep 26, 2006)

I LIKE my S3, but I don't love it. It's just too slow when changing channels. And the grid menu is slow too. I just feel that for $800 I should be getting top notch performance and this thing feels like the entry model.

Now, it's still a Tivo so naturally I love the interface. But that's the one and only thing it has over the SA8300. My SA8300 never had sound problems, never had sluggish menus, never took 5 seconds to tune a channel (sounds short, but try channel surfing and it becomes HORRIFIC), and it never rebooted itself.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

It will cause problems. If you're concerned, I would wait until they fix the dropouts.


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

johnd7 said:


> Someone mentioned not using cable cards. I thought you had to? Does just mean they are getting free HD OTA?


No, 
Yes,

Add to the HD OTA: in-the-clear QAM (without guide data - timed recordings only on these) and the analog OTA and Cable channels.

I like it very much but would love it if we get QAM re-maping.

# Matt


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

Ummm... TiVo S3! drool...
Translation: I am quite enamored with my TiVo S3.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I love it, my wife loves it. All is happy in our house. 

Sure, I wish online scheduling was up and running, and that eSata port would be nice. I hope its ready by the middle of January, so that when we go on vacation for a week, I won't worry about recording the SuperBowl (yea three years ago, I came home from vacation and didn't watch the commercials, but did have a clean copy of a wardrobe malfunction) and all of our other season passes in HD. 
I know there are some wishes other people have, and they are all reasonable, but so far none of them have been dealbreakers.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

I like my s3. I have had no problems. Cablecards installed flawlessly. Unit functions fine for me. Online scheduling has worked fine for me. No sound or video problems at all. I don't use "suggestions" and I don't want to archive shows so maybe I don't expect much. I don't watch much live TV (I go to bed early) and even if I did I prefer to record everything I watch before viewing and that has gone quite well.
I have heard mention of adjusting the remote for 30 second commercial skips and was wondering if that has an advantage over my current method of pressing FF 3 times and skipping all commercials. (sorry for the thread hijack question)


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Love my S3. I love TiVo. And for the person with the eSATA comment last we heard it was coming early November. So hopefully soon.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Love my S3.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

Still love it, wife loves it, kids love it.


----------



## boblip11 (Oct 6, 2005)

:up: :up: :up: 

It is so good to be watching via a Tivo again after putting up with that damn SA DVR.

The SA DVR reduced my wife to tears twice with the lousy user interface. She is very happy to have Tivo back and in HD.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

snathanb said:


> Still love it, wife loves it, kids love it.


My dog even loves it!!!  She keeps eyeing the plushie.


----------



## mbcook (Jun 2, 2003)

I'll tell you about my experience. Once I got it I had to wait about a week to get the Comcast guy out to my house to install the CCs. After that, it took another week or two to find out that the reason I couldn't get some channels (Discovery HD, TNT-HD, anything HD other than a local channel) was because they screwed up and gave me the wrong package.

At first the Ethernet in my series 3 appeared highly flaky. For some reason it seems to be reliable now, but I haven't changed anything so who knows (it was flaky after the 8.0.1b update too, so that wasn't it).

I have had more than a few little headaches getting this setup. So what do I think?

I love it. It has what I would consider rough edges (I'm surprised they haven't fixed the no-noises-during-Dolby-Digital thing in the two+ years since I got my DirecTiVo). I have had occasional sound drop outs on one or two channels, and audible pops on my local HD CBS (which was there without the TiVo, so that's CBS's fault).

All those problems aside, I love it. I can watch HDTV when I want, just like I could with SDTV. I can still record SDTV and since the box can hold over 100 hours of SD content I have tons more suggestions than I ever did before and I'm not nearly as worried about running out of space during the new seasons.

Honestly my biggest problems have all been external. Comcast, CBS, having 3 shows on at once this year (stupid Thursdays), the surprising (to me) lack of some shows being in HD, Mythbusters shooting in some new odd format (it's not 4:3, or 16:9, I think it's 3:2 but WHY?).

I plunked down a ton of money to buy a new TV and a HD TiVo at the same time. I used coupons, but it still wasn't cheap.

Do I regret it? Not at all. But then again I love TV.

PS: I also love having the clock on the front (since I replaced my VCR, I haven't had one in my TV room) and the names of the shows being recorded is neat (too bad it seems I need to get new glasses to read it better though).

EDIT: Thought of one more thing. There are two sets of channels that are wrong. WGN is mapped to my local Community College's station (and I assume vice-versa) and I think my digital PBS is mapped to digital PBS 4 (and vice-versa) but these are Cable Card issues, and I intend to call about them. Again though, not TiVo's fault.

In fact, the ONLY bad thing I can say about my series 3 is that yesterday an add appeared on the main screen to get a TiVo/DVD recorder combo for $99. I'm rather annoyed that I spent $800 on a TiVo to be told "Why not buy another TiVo for $99".


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

btwyx said:


> Biggest problem with the S3 is the cable company.


Agreed... in my case, once I managed to get them to install the cards, I'm loving mine.

As far as problems, I've only had one (as yet) inexplicable interrupted recording (which is being replaced today), one spontaneous reboot that was a little more explainable (happened when I pressed 2 about 5-10 secs after the Tivo button instead of immediately, which I can avoid doing in the future) and no cutouts of any kind (audio or channels). I'm only using analog (S-video) outputs at the moment, though, so I wouldn't have run into any problems yet with the digital outputs.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I love my S3. So far I've only had one weird thing happen which was a recording of "The Dog Whiperer" that skipped through the whole show.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

Good thread.

Reading some of the other threads would make you wonder why anyone would bother having one of these.

I'm sitting here with my new S3 waiting for the cable guys to arrive to install the cable cards. I'll be using both the motorola 6412p3 as well as the Tivo S3. Shall the better DVR prevail.

I'll post whether I love or hate it in a few minutes.


----------



## toots (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, I like mine. I'm a 4 TiVo household (2xS2, 1 Pioneer DVD burner, 1 S3), and I'm thinking about replacing the two S2s with an S3, even though I don't have an HD set in that room (yet).

Why?

Just because the PQ from recording the digital SD channels is so much better than the analog channels or even recording analog off a digital decoder box, AND no missed channel changes.

Only big downside for me is that there are some series that I like to save to watch over the summer season, which often means offloading with TTG, and that is one feature notably missing from the S3.

But, aside from that: Much more responsive to the remote than the S2s (they're totally catatonic anymore), better PQ, more convenient. I s'pose some of my needs for the second unit would be well met by a dual tuner S2 (since among the two S2s, one's slaved to a digital cable box, one records analog directly, so it'd be a direct drop-in).

And, while this may surprise some who recognize me from ReplayTV-land, I'm not really big on hacking my units, so the SD capacity on the S3 is just pretty wonderful, without even having to open the box.


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

Love it! Love it! Love it!

Can't wait for MRV/TTG so I can get a second one (i'll be very sad if MRV does not get implemented)


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

mbcook said:


> I love it. It has what I would consider rough edges (I'm surprised they haven't fixed the no-noises-during-Dolby-Digital thing in the two+ years since I got my DirecTiVo). I have had occasional sound drop outs on one or two channels, and audible pops on my local HD CBS (which was there without the TiVo, so that's CBS's fault).
> .


For the record, every brand OTA tuner I have owned has done this (S3, Dish 811, Voom, Samsung SIR-T151, and Fusion PC card), with the S3 having the least number of dropouts.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I like it, I love it, I want some more of it, but you ain't gonna find a coupe de ville hiding in the bottom of a cracker jack box.


----------



## toots (Feb 24, 2003)

Deacon West said:


> I like it, I love it, I want some more of it, but you ain't gonna find a coupe de ville hiding in the bottom of a cracker jack box.


Thank you, Mr. Steinman.


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

jauburn said:


> I ordered one, haven't gotten it yet, but am afraid of the thing when it arrives. It seems everyone here hates it.
> 
> Does anyone NOT hate it?


I love Tivo Series 3. I HATE THE CABLE COMPANY BS WHEN IT COMES TO CABLE CARDS!


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I don't have digital cable, so I didn't go the Cable card route. I'm getting the analog cable and HD ota. Most all of our local chanels aren't on the cable anyway. I have a Moto Hd cable box which belings to me. So, if I want to wath the cable HD pgm, I can. But, when I record locals, it's OTA.

One of the best things about the S3, is the way they have cable and OTA intergrated, so you don't have flip switches or cable to record.

I look forward to the upgrades, but I'm very happy with the S3.

Don H.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Absolutely love it!

Add 1) a deal with NetFlix or Amazon for movie content and 2) MRV and it would be nirvana.


----------



## theGliberal (Oct 27, 2006)

For these reasons I love it: (a) the ability to record HD OTA, (b) the ability to request recordings via the Internet, (c) the built-in Ethernet port, (d) the remote.

For these reasons , I tolerate it: (a) it seems touchy with my home network, (b) it hums.

I've had two so far. The first one was returned due to a faulty Ethernet port.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

toots said:


> Thank you, Mr. Steinman.


Toots, you are quick.


----------



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

Ten thumbs up for the S3! Dual tuners and HD picture quality work exactly as I could have hoped. Unexpected benefit: non-HD channels (both analog and digital) look much better than with the S2 or even the STB and no Tivo. Only complaint: I have the plasma interference problem with my Tivo remote but I have managed to work around it.
Ken


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Hmmm...this is getting tempting. Especially since my S2 is so dang slow and because the Cox HD DVR sucks. I finally called Cox again to see what my cost would be for cable cards and how my billing would change. Sounded better than I expected and better than some peoples luck I have read here. $30 for the install. $1.99 per card a month and an extra $3.50 for one of the cards a month because they consider it a third outlet. Plus I will not have the $9.95 HD DVR Service or the $9.00 HD DVR box. This will save me about $11.50 a month off the cable bill.

I currently have two s2 tivos each with lifetime. Is there any deal to transfer the lifetime to an S3 still or is that gone now? Is my only other best option the three year pre-paid for 299.00 making it $8.30 a month? Also, I know there is no TTG but can I still get music/photos from my Mac on the Tivo with an s3?


----------



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

johnd7 said:


> I currently have two s2 tivos each with lifetime. Is there any deal to transfer the lifetime to an S3 still or is that gone now? Is my only other best option the three year pre-paid for 299.00 making it $8.30 a month? Also, I know there is no TTG but can I still get music/photos from my Mac on the Tivo with an s3?


I believe that to transfer the lifetime, you have to purchase by Dec 31 and activate by Jan 31. Note that you do not have to purchase direct from Tivo to get the transfer. There are a few deals out there. I got a 10% discount (worth $80) from Circuit City online.

Not sure about the Mac issue, but I would also like to know.

Ken


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I love mine. Its been a while now but I still feel warm inside everytime I turn the TV on.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

nhaigh said:


> I love mine. Its been a while now but I still feel warm inside everytime I turn the TV on.


LOL. Yeah I know what you mean. It's like the first thing I think about in the morning.

I use to think about my SA 8300 first thing in the morning too, but that was "oh god, I hope that it recorded everything ok last night."


----------



## bugsmom (Oct 11, 2006)

LOVE it!!!!!!.....the comcast setup was a nightmare......but....LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## MominKentucky (Oct 29, 2006)

We are thinking of buying a series 3...what is MVR...multiroom viewing? Where can I find more information on it. We have a series 2.


----------



## GA_HiDef (Oct 3, 2006)

I absolutely love mine. It took 1 visit from Charter in Roswell, GA and some patience on my side and it is all up and running. I get some voice dropouts from time to time, but it occurred occasionally with my Moto STB as well. With the Moto I really could only stand to watch HD. With the Tivo, most of the analog and non-HD digital channels appear much better. I was watching a recorded show the other day and only realized it was off a non-HD channel about half way through.

Best thing I've ever done. Wish it had not cost so much, but hey...

Regards,
Robert


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MominKentucky said:


> We are thinking of buying a series 3...what is MVR...multiroom viewing? Where can I find more information on it. We have a series 2.


http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=1e643fc9-446a-436d-86cb-8661b81991a5

S3 doesn't have this feature. May in the future.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Got a question. S3 works with TiVoToGo ??


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> Got a question. S3 works with TiVoToGo ??


No. See the other 100 threads about this.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

bugsmom said:


> LOVE it!!!!!!.....the comcast setup was a nightmare......but....LOVE it!!!!!


Same here!


----------



## toots (Feb 24, 2003)

btwyx said:


> No. See the other 100 threads about this.


It does seem sort of like a Question that would be Asked Frequently.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

btwyx said:


> No. See the other 100 threads about this.


Ah, Saw those, was hoping the problem would have solved by now.. sigh!


----------



## jacksonian (Nov 3, 2003)

Love it, no problems at all, has worked flawlessly!


----------



## sysdude (Mar 9, 2006)

I like mine (the S3)). What I *dont* like is the noise (loss of sound and pixelation for ~3 seconds... on average 4 times in a 60 minute show) which I get on ONE (1) HD channel (NBCHD) which has absolutely nothing to do with the TiVo. (it happened with my RCN DVR as well)


----------

